# Mont-Sainte Anne's?



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I was wondering if anyone has every been to Mont-Sainte Anne's in Quebec, Canada. 

If so... is it any good? I usually go to Mount Tremblant, but I always see Saint Anne's on my way by, so I might check it out if it's any good. 
Review please  thanks

PS. anyone else going CRAZY to snowboard?!?! i know i am..


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Sainte Anne is pretty good, more snow / less ice / less crowded than Tremblant. While you're up there check out Le Massif.. it rocks. They are, by far, the two best hills in Quebec!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

chupacabraman said:


> Sainte Anne is pretty good, more snow / less ice / less crowded than Tremblant. While you're up there check out Le Massif.. it rocks. They are, by far, the two best hills in Quebec!


+1

Stupid freakin' cold every time I go  

If Tremblant was 6 hours away and Mont Ste Anne only 2 (instead of the other way around for me), I'd be there way more often.

Don't get me wrong...Tremblant has everything that you expect at an Interwest resort...terrain, bars, amenities, etc. but also weekend crowds, high prices and ice (and that real East Coast shiny, clear and hard ice)

Mont Ste. Anne has the terrain, but just a little less of everything else. Plus Quebec City.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally some replys! 

Thanks for the info, and recommendations guys! 

I'll be sure to check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I was just up at Mont Sainte Anne yesterday... 
I'll post a few pics tomorrow when I have a chance.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

oh mai gawd , ALREADY?!$!%@)%*!?!? ive already gotten my local ski hills night pass, and im just DYING for some snow.............

but yeah, how was it? those pics would be awesome too


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

hahaha I should have mentioned i was just on a sightseeing drive... there's no snow yet lol


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

oh lmao, still good!!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

ok i was just going to upload a few pis but apparantly i can't - the forums limit is 193 kb... that's like an avatar lol! what a joke.
ummm if you want i could email them to you? or resize them to like 100x100


----------

